# VG30 head on VG33 block



## soliddsgn (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anybody know what needs to be done to swap VG30 heads onto a VG33 Xterra block? 

I have a set of VG30 heads, port polished and cammed with a regrind. But, I just realised that the cam gears off the VG30 is different to the newer VG33 cam gears. Will my VG33 cam gears bolt directly onto the VG30 camshafts? What other complications might I run into with this swap?

This is what I'm trying to do, but only in a 2000 xterra instead of a pathfinder.
NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------

